# Creme bikes? Vinyl Solo



## Sittingduck (20 Nov 2012)

Hi

Anybody have any experience of Creme bikes? In particular the 'Vinyl Solo 2012'
http://cremecycles.com/cycles/vinyl/vinyl-solo-silver.html

Also - if anybody could rate this versus a Kona Band Wagon, that would be helpful 

Ta


----------



## Old Plodder (20 Nov 2012)

> Bicycles for us are CREative MEans of transport.


I think I would stick with Kona, personally. 
I didn't see any proper technical details on the Cream website, which could mean a 'gaspipe' frame.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Nov 2012)

Ok thanks - the site only says 'Lugged steel frame and fork, 1" threaded headset' but no mention of the grade of steel. It's apparently 10.5kg (without brakes), so not really light! There are some tech specs on the page, linked below. I am inclined to agree that the Kona would be of a better quality but quite liked the look of the Creme.

http://cremecycles.com/shop/vinyl/vinyl-solo-silver-detail.html


----------



## Cycleops (20 Nov 2012)

'Bicycles for us are CREative MEans of transport'.

Don't you know too much creme can make you you sick? Pass the bucket I'm feeling distictly queasy.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Nov 2012)

Hah 

It was a gaspipe-dream and nothing more! Cannot afford one anyway. I want to build my own and have plenty of bits but no suitable frame. I am loathed to spend £100 or such like for an old frame, as seems to be the going rate on fle-bay and forums.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Nov 2012)

Hey, I'm sure you can get one cheaper than a ton. Try Preloved and gumtree. If all else fails go down to you local dump (recycling facility) and drop on the guys a few notes to tip you off when a racer hits the bins.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Nov 2012)

Yeah - I read about these skip bikes and finds at the tip but I don't really ever go because I don't have a car. I will have to have a think about my scavenging strategy. Perhaps hang around on the LFGSS classifieds forum a bit more and swoop on a bargain.


----------



## simon.r (20 Nov 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Hah
> 
> It was a gaspipe-dream and nothing more! Cannot afford one anyway. I want to build my own and have plenty of bits but no suitable frame. I am loathed to spend £100 or such like for an old frame, as seems to be the going rate on fle-bay and forums.


 
£100 will get you a shiny new Macinato frame: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOMC/on_one_macinato_singlespeed_frame

Billy bargainous


----------



## Cycleops (20 Nov 2012)

You might have a look at mytenspeeds.com if you haven't visited it before. Lots of tips on rebuilding and finding bikes.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (27 Nov 2012)

Cycleops said:


> You might have a look at mytenspeeds.com if you haven't visited it before. Lots of tips on rebuilding and finding bikes.


 
Just had a look at that site and laughed out loud at the "Search Method #1 Looking". Everywhere I go now I keep my eyes peeled, so much so that I picked up an old Halfords Olympic for £10 whilst cycling past a yard sale, and a Raleigh Solo out of a skip while on a ride


----------



## Cycleops (28 Nov 2012)

There you are, keep your eyes open, never know what you might find! Congrats, you now have two donor bikes to choose from. Which do you think you will go for? Maybe both?


----------



## Goldie (1 Dec 2012)

Nothing gaspipey about Creme frames - Tange make the tubesets. Creme are based in Poland, and I think they build their frames there too, rather than buying them in from a sub contractor on the far side of the world.


----------



## SS Retro (3 Dec 2012)

I would buy the Kona at £449 on offer at Chain reaction from £775 I know it's a bit bright but it's a bargain I nearly bought one but the geometry was just that little too tight for what I wanted, went with a more relaxed Dawes Mono.

One of my buddy's bought one, he was looking at the Creme and the Jamis Sputnik but went with the Band Wagon in the end, it looks and rides really good in the flesh.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Dec 2012)

Thanks but I have had to shelve the idea, for now. Reality kicked-in and I realised I just can't afford another bike (don't need one either)! May look into sourcing an old frame with horizontal dropouts sometime in the new year. I have plenty of bits and pieces lying around, so I should just build one up, really. Loathed to spend best part of a ton on a 20 year old steel frame though and that seems to be the going rate around these parts.


----------

